# Lost Bound Train Looking For Winter Crew



## jjam

With the crappy WX ahead for the next several days, I thought this would be a great time re-group and put a crew together for those great winter weather windows we so enjoy. The grouper bite has been awesome lately.

Please don't take this the wrong way but, 

I'm looking for a fun crew that enjoys bottom dropping and has a lil experience. This means you have your own gear and terminal tackle. (I can provide this but a plus if you have your own), also, experience with drift fishing, keeping your lines clear of the motor and tangles with other anglers..lol, It will happen sooner or later and we'll laugh at you when it happens, all in good fun of course. Unfortunately, I have a plenty experience de-fouling my prop from braided line.

We'll make runs mostly to natural bottom in the 150' - 300' averaging 105 miles round trip. Also, advancing to some deep dropping with the right crew.

Estimated Split Cost Per Angler = bait, ice and fuel $50-$75 per trip this is non- profit and *NOT FOR HIRE TRIP!!!*

Vessel is in my avatar, 22' Wellcraft WA

I would like the opportunity to meet serious interested crew members in the next several days to answer any questions you may have and to ensure we have the right crew at the right time.

We may fish during the week or the weekends which ever the WX favors.

If interested, please p.m. me.

Thanks much for looking!

I have included a few pics from past trips on the Lost Bound Train


----------



## JoeZ

Hey! I've seen that last pic somewhere before.

Give me a call Jimmy, anytime. A day or two heads up and I can usually pull the trigger.


----------



## capcoe

*Winter Fishing*

Sent PM with contact info.

Wayne


----------



## aqua-holic

PM sent

Steve


----------



## jjam

I have received the pm's and will be in contact soon with all that have replied.

Thanks much for your responses fellas.

Joe, will be calling you soon brother and tell Rebecca hello if you happen to talk to her.

Jimmy


----------



## jjam

Thanks for all pm's!

I have responded to all of them so, if you haven't rec'd a reply it's because I didn't receive in my inbox.

Oh, it has been suggested that I post the launch I use which make sense..haha

Live in Gulf Breeze (Midway area) and Launch @ Shoreline, safe secure launch with plenty of parking during the winter.

If you read this thread and want to be put on the call list, pls don't hesitate to send a p.m. 

Thanks for reading!

Jimmy


----------



## lastcast

One of these days I got to go out with you Jimmy. It's almost like you live a state away.
One of these days.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Jimmy, can I fish with you again? I might need to borrow a pole though, one of mine is missing.


----------



## jjam

lastcast said:


> One of these days I got to go out with you Jimmy. It's almost like you live a state away.
> One of these days.


That would be a great day on the water!

You are always welcome on the LBT Skip.

Jimmy


----------



## jjam

Catchin Hell said:


> Jimmy, can I fish with you again? I might need to borrow a pole though, one of mine is missing.


haha, Of course you may, I did feel bad when the pole took flight like a well thrown javelin as a big fish hit, but funny as $h*! looking back. 

Next time you may wanna use one of 16 rod holders in reach from the aft deck, no need to ask the capt at helm to baby sit!:whistling: 

Jimmy


----------



## lastcast

Sounds like that should be a youtube video! Mad me laugh just picturing it.


----------



## jjam

lastcast said:


> Sounds like that should be a youtube video! Mad me laugh just picturing it.


Skip,

epic missed youtube for sure! 

6/0 soaking on bottom in 300' wedge between helm seats took flight out of the dang window. All we heard was a thump, then sailing pole with a pretty good arch splashed tip first many feet from starboard bow.

The Ooops! expressions on our faces was priceless! 

Jimmy


----------



## Hot Reels

i can be persuaded to fish.


----------



## Catchin Hell

The worst part is I didn't even get to see it. I heard it hum by my head but I didn't know what it was as I was untangling an unsightly mess between our other two anglers. As I'm doing it, I hear the strangest noise behind me and notice this really cool looking stream of bubbles going through the water beside the boat... DOH!!! And the worst part, we had a young lady on the boat who outfished all three of us guys, but Jimmy was handicapped as he had to drive the boat and I had to fish with an electrice reel i was unfamiliar with... It was truly disgraceful :thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh

Your a brave man Jimmy, postin on here with that, ha ha. I used to, when I needed an extra diver, but you never know the boat manners of who you might get show up at the dock that your meeting for the first time, then your stuck all day with them on a boat. Good luck!


----------



## Catchin Hell

Clay... True what you say, but then you also only have to put up with that individual one time--EVER!!! The best part about the forum is we can get a pretty good feel for the individual before we extend an invitation. I never blamed Jimmy one iota as I handed him the rod and I trust that he knew what he was doing when he anchored it the way he did. As a lifelong sportsman, I know things happen and sometimes very unexpectedly. Now, I did tell Jimmy he was going to get some ribbing for it and I've left bread crumbs in a few places, but all is well and the pole has since been replaced for a mere $40 from a local pawn shop. I'm pretty sure I made the right choice...:thumbsup: Now I will say it nearly killed me not to rib hm in front of his wife, but I was afraid she wouldn't see the humor in it. I have a barn full of poles and I can get a new one any time I need one, friends with a common interest are a little harder to come by.


----------



## jspooney

Catchin Hell said:


> Clay... True what you say, but then you also only have to put up with that individual one time--EVER!!! The best part about the forum is we can get a pretty good feel for the individual before we extend an invitation. I never blamed Jimmy one iota as I handed him the rod and I trust that he knew what he was doing when he anchored it the way he did. As a lifelong sportsman, I know things happen and sometimes very unexpectedly. Now, I did tell Jimmy he was going to get some ribbing for it and I've left bread crumbs in a few places, but all is well and the pole has since been replaced for a mere $40 from a local pawn shop. I'm pretty sure I made the right choice...:thumbsup: Now I will say it nearly killed me not to rib hm in front of his wife, but I was afraid she wouldn't see the humor in it. I have a barn full of poles and I can get a new one any time I need one, friends with a common interest are a little harder to come by.


Great attitude. Very nice... People matter more than things.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

jspooney said:


> Great attitude. Very nice... People matter more than things.


+1, much more. "Stuff" is replaceable, as noted...people, not so much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle

From the Lost Bound Train several years ago. Good times.


----------

